
Show HN: Jaypad.io – Planning stuff Slack style - DerKobe
https://jaypad.io
======
oeuviz
This looks interesting! Not sure yet how I feel about the (missing) password
authentication. Instead a mail with a login code is sent (which seems to work
for this.. )

~~~
schwartzworld
It makes sense to me. Once you have access to my email, you can just reset
almost any password you want, so is the password actually more secure?

As a consumer, it means one less password to remember, and I don't have to
worry about how securely they store them.

------
Stammon
Can you summarize or refer me to a summary on how this platform compares to
others?

I'm most interested to see how it tackles these points:

\- Profitability \- Digital Sustainability (Guaranteeing that the user can use
it in the future) \- Interop with other platforms \- Privacy

~~~
DerKobe
I will try to give you a very brief summary for your points. If you need
anything else, just ask a follow up.

\- Profitability: We have plans for paid features which are not yet available
at this point (kind of micro transactions per jaypad).

\- Digital Sustainability (Guaranteeing that the user can use it in the
future): To be honest, none. This product is still in beta and as long as it
has no sustainable funding it will not have the other one too.

\- Interop with other platforms: None at the moment, but we have plans that
users can write their own modules for the clipboard side of the jaypad which
will open a whole new universe of interop with other things (kind of like
Slack-Bots with GUI).

\- Privacy: You have the link you have access. It's that simple. But one of
the planed paid features is privacy related (no access without invitation,
read/write restrictions, private areas, etc.).

------
durzagott
Just a head's up, there's a large typo in your main example image (Ressources
-> Resources)

~~~
DerKobe
Oh! Thanks for pointing out. Not shure if it's a "large" typo ... I didn't
write "rezorzs" ;-)

~~~
durzagott
Sorry, I meant large as in the font size (and therefore more visible). Not as
a judgement on your spelling.

------
andrewSC
Interesting. I get a pretty Google Wave (but improved) vibe from it!

~~~
DerKobe
I liked Google Wave a lot and it is partly inspired by it.

------
athenot
Just get a blank page. Safari on mac.

~~~
DerKobe
Hmm strange. I just tried with Safari 13.04 and it worked for me. Which
version do you use?

~~~
girish13
Blank page if ad blockers turned on

------
DerKobe
Click the dog!

